# Tetzel's Pretzels



## thbslawson (Oct 30, 2012)

A little Reformation Day humor...


----------



## earl40 (Oct 30, 2012)

If they are chocolate covered I might indulge.


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 30, 2012)

"You cannot purchase merits, for we're justified by grace! 
Here's 95 more reasons, Brother Tetzel, in your face!"


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Apologetic Thomas said:


> "You cannot purchase merits, for we're justified by grace!
> Here's 95 more reasons, Brother Tetzel, in your face!"



But you can purchase his pretzels.......


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 30, 2012)

His doctrine was a wee bit........twisted. How appropriate.


----------

